# LogonUI.exe- Bad Image PLEASE HELP!



## jdmxrider (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello guys, recently i downloaded a patch for my PC to allow me to use custom Themes off the internet i followed the usual install procedure and then was asked to restart my computer. Once restarted my screen was totaly black with a Windows error message in the middle saying: LogonUI.exe- Bad Image, all of my screen is black apart from this message and i canot do anything but go into the Boot menu on start up of the PC. Really urgently need help i dont care if i have to put the PC back to defualt and wipe everything off but the OS please help me out guys things ive already tried include: Spamming F8 on start up and trying all of the options but sadly i do not have a saved point of recovery. By the way i canot find my Windows disc that came with the computer. Really regret downloading that stupid thing now and i know i was a fool for doing so but please Help me out.
Thanks in advance if i get any replies.


----------



## TechTech200 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello Jdmxrider, thank you for contactinf the TechSupportForums!

Can you boot into safe mode? 

If you can try to use a system restore while in safe mode.

To do this:

Restart your computer, and then press and hold F8 during the initial startup to start your computer in safe mode with a Command prompt.

Use the arrow keys to select the Safe mode with a Command prompt option.

If you are prompted to select an operating system, use the arrow keys to select the appropriate operating system for your computer, and then press ENTER.

Log on as an administrator or with an account that has administrator credentials.

At the command prompt, type %systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe, and then press ENTER.

Follow the instructions that appear on the screen to restore your computer to a functional state.


----------



## jdmxrider (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Techtech200, I tried doing what you said when the command prompt opens it already has C:\windows\system32> i then type in %systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe but it says it is not recognised as an iternal or external command, operable program or batch file. Not sure what im doing wrong :S.


----------



## TechTech200 (Jun 20, 2010)

Open System Restore by clicking the Start button , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, clicking System Tools, and then clicking System Restore.* If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.


----------



## jdmxrider (Jun 20, 2010)

Canot do any of that as i canot see the anything but the error message after the computer gets past the boot phase. But it does let me log on if this helps after this the screen is black and the message just keeps popping up :S


----------



## TechTech200 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes i ment use the steps in safe mode if safe mode lets you boot up without the error message.


----------



## jdmxrider (Jun 20, 2010)

when i boot into safe mode all that happens is a black background with safemode written in each of the 4 corners.


----------



## TechTech200 (Jun 20, 2010)

You cannot see any icons or your start button?


----------



## jdmxrider (Jun 20, 2010)

nope just the error message


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

if you can't see anything then press Ctrl + Alt + Del and press "new task" and type "explorer.exe" 
the start menu should now be there

Note: if Ctrl + Alt + Del doesn't do anything then press "WinKey + R" and type "explorer.exe" there


----------



## jdmxrider (Jun 20, 2010)

neither of those commands do anything :S


----------



## TechTech200 (Jun 20, 2010)

If you cant see anything how did you start up cmd prompt?


----------



## jdmxrider (Jun 20, 2010)

using F8 on start up I can see that menu but once i log on all there is is the error message


----------



## TechTech200 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok go to CMD and type in "start iexplore www.google.com" without quates and download this http://mrjonathan.synthasite.com/resources/REG_CURE-FULL.rar

that is reg cure full once you download it install it and run it. DO NOT UPDATE. after you run it and scan it and that should fix your problem


----------



## stevenwright (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi at the minute I have the exactly same problem as you ,I. Am going to borrow my friends windows 7 disk and see if I can repair or restore to factory settings with the disk , my computer has done everything yours has Done and I. Came across this problem by patching my computer , if I find out how to fix it I'll be sure to let you know


----------



## stevenwright (Aug 10, 2010)

Try this when you power up press f8 under Windows advanced options go down to last good configuration hit enter follow instructions from there I havnt tried this yet but it sounds promising and I hope it works for both my sake and yours  let me know if it worked please thanks


----------



## stevenwright (Aug 10, 2010)

Right iv FIXED IT!!! somehow when I started up windows repair came up and it fixed it for me!


----------

